

 Review my microapp Divvyus: easily split tasks for people to do - jrew
http://www.divvyus.com/

======
jrew
Hey guys, this is just a first cut at a simple app. I was inspired about
Doodle's simplicity and wanted an easy way to share tasklists without all the
hassle that comes with other online apps.

Future stuff: \- admin links (instead of enabled for everyone) \- send emails
\- list of previous divvy's

The point is to keep everything simple. Don't add too much, only give what's
necessary.

------
ydant
UI comments -

If I press enter on title, don't create, move me to the first item. If I press
enter/tab on items and I'm on the last one, give me an extra one. I shouldn't
need to click a mouse button to add more tasks to the list.

~~~
jrew
Good points, I'll add that.

